# ATI Tool not working properly



## ADV4NCED (Mar 30, 2007)

My PC:

Intel e6600 (everything in pc was stock speeds, never been OCed)
2x1 Gb DDR2 800 Team Elite RAM
Gainward Geforce 8800GTS 320mb @ 500/800 (STOCK)
Windows XP Pro (32 bit) Service Pack 3

I downloaded ATI Tool last night, the latest non-beta version, 0.26 I think it is.

I used the max core function and the software ran until the core was 662 and then just rebooted my pc! It shouldn't do that right? In the past when I used ATI Tool, it never just rebooted my pc. Btw the GPU temp never reached higher than 80 degrees celsius, and the CPU temp was around 45 degrees when entering the BIOS.

When returning to Windows, I ran the max memory function which ran to 1025, upon hitting 1025 my screen started artifacting all over and the PC froze up completely.  The temperature was increasing but got to 73 degrees and then started to decrease! The reason was that I switched my Airconditioner on. The PC froze when the temp was 71 degrees.

Why is this happening? Normally ATI Tool stops finding max speeds before Freezing or rebooting your pc ?


----------



## ADV4NCED (Apr 1, 2007)

ffs will some one reply ?!


----------



## MVirgil_Debug (Apr 4, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> My PC:
> 
> Intel e6600 (everything in pc was stock speeds, never been OCed)
> 2x1 Gb DDR2 800 Team Elite RAM
> ...



I`m just inquiring why do you overclock your system? I meen your system is enough for every game for the moment.... I belive the Ati tool is for Ati video cards .... it`s working with Nvidia also?


----------



## xtzc (Apr 4, 2007)

hey bro..got the same problem when i tryed to overclock my GC using atitool 0.26..gpu default on my 9600se is 325 i hited the find max and on 491Mhz atifacts started to apear and got an eror sonthing like this " gpu recover has restet your GF confi bla bla bla...
when finding max mem on 229 artif started to aprear on all the screen ..i shuted down ati tool but the error persisted ..restart the sistem and everything went back to normal....
i guess my rig didnt restarted bcuz i seted the RPC to " take no action"...


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 4, 2007)

a reboot or crash can happen .. if the card does not produce artifacts early it will crash at some point .. atitool wil tell you at which clocks it crashed .. set those clocks, scan for artifacts and manually go down from there until your system is stable


----------



## D007 (Apr 4, 2007)

MVirgil_Debug said:


> I`m just inquiring why do you overclock your system? I meen your system is enough for every game for the moment.... I belive the Ati tool is for Ati video cards .... it`s working with Nvidia also?




because it runs better when it runs better..lol.. hmm.. why do you want a 3.4 ghz chip for the same price of a 2.13 ghz chip instead of a 2.13 ghz chip? lol. hmm let me think about that for a second... 

the faster the processor the better it handles it, the more frames you get to see. the smoother your game play will be.. thats what high end gaming is all about.. tearing through the frames.. 

as to why this is happening with your set up.. Honestly I would say it's the stubborness of the video card.. it doesnt have high tolerances and when you overclock it you will see your either stable, or your not, there is no grey area with this video card, you will either run like flawlessly or you will just simply not run at all.. i oc'd mine to 620/920 maybe you could give those numbers a shot.. even if it reboots you, as long as your watching the clocks counting, you will at least know where you crashed at. So start from a few lower than that and check it out.. good luck..


----------



## ADV4NCED (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok thanks, I ran for artifacts with the my clock speeds at 540/925 and got no artifacts after a few hours of running.  The problem is I dont wanna OC my core speed more as my temperature hits around 76-78 degrees when playing STALKER with this OC.

What is a safe temp with this card?

I also ran 3D Mark 06 basic version with stock settings throughout pc, I only got +-8500. Thats too low right?


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> Ok thanks, I ran for artifacts with the my clock speeds at 540/925 and got no artifacts after a few hours of running.  The problem is I dont wanna OC my core speed more as my temperature hits around 76-78 degrees when playing STALKER with this OC.
> 
> What is a safe temp with this card?
> 
> I also ran 3D Mark 06 basic version with stock settings throughout pc, I only got +-8500. Thats too low right?




My settings are similar to yours so i would say yes it's to low and you can do better and be safe.. have you oc'd your cpu? if not try going to like 3.2 ghz.. it's a safe one with nominal heat exchange for a 6600.. as long as you have decent fans you can sustain it.. also do yourself a huuggee favor and download riva tuner.. go to the top link in riva and go to low level fan settings.. set the fan to 100% always and set it to start at windows start up.. that should solve your cooling issue..

don't worry about getting rebooted to much, it happens.. the core wont go beyond what you got booted at.. mine is maxed at 620 id say its safe at 620.. my memory is maxed at 920 which is also safe.. i have tested it for a month in various settings and it runs well as long as my mobo is corrupting my data because it's sucking. once u get riva i bet your problems will be solved with heating.. just use the fan setting.
running 80 degress with this card is kind of normal lol.. it always runs hot and if you dont have riva pumping that fan at 100% it will always run hot like that.. once you hook this fan setting up it will solve this issue..

also just run some fans along it, get a couple 120mm's or something, their cheap and worth while.. mount them for proper air flow and it will help greatly.. get some 80mm's that run a high rpm if the 120's are to big.. the faster the better.. but be careful these things can cut you up..lol.. my hands are hacked up right now lol.. i keep placing my fans by hand to feel the air flow they create and my dang fingers keep slipping lol.. ouch..


----------



## ADV4NCED (Apr 5, 2007)

Lol yeah fans can really mess you up! I have OCed my CPU to 2.76mhz now and still testing and OCing further.  I am only using PC Mark05 and 3D Mark06 to test stability, are these apps enough?

On to riva tuner, wont it affect ATI Tool ? I prefer overclocking with ATI Tool so wont Riva tuner mess up my settings if I'm using ATI Tool at the same time?

I tested my GPU speeds at 600/950 today for a little over 3 hours using scan for artifacts.  It came up with no problems and with my Aircon running, the temps never made 75 degrees.
Should I carry on bumping up just the core speed or oc the mem speed some more?


----------



## D007 (Apr 5, 2007)

ADV4NCED said:


> Lol yeah fans can really mess you up! I have OCed my CPU to 2.76mhz now and still testing and OCing further.  I am only using PC Mark05 and 3D Mark06 to test stability, are these apps enough?
> 
> On to riva tuner, wont it affect ATI Tool ? I prefer overclocking with ATI Tool so wont Riva tuner mess up my settings if I'm using ATI Tool at the same time?
> 
> ...



just only use riva turner for the fan and dont go to the area for overclocking the gpu and click in the box for "allow low level overclocking".. " or load settings at windows startup" in riva.. then use ati tool as you normally would. save your settings and have it apply them at startup..  you do have to select the box for "apply setting at windows start up" for the fan though or it wont turn on lol.. you'll hear it kick into high gear immediately and youll see your temps drop alot more drastically than you think.. it should of been defaulted to a higher speed..


the memory speed wont do anything for you in regards to frames per second.. bump the core to about 660 if you can and the memory to about 920 though.. it's always good to have it available. 3-d mark isnt enough to test true stability also.. download memtest 
 here :  http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/256/Memtest86_3.2_CD-ISO.html

3d mark 06 is enough of a test to tell you if it's even worth it to run memtest.. if you pass 3-d mark then you know you can at least run memtest, but it doesnt mean at all that you will pass..it does mean your odds are dramatically increased though.

use that to test true stability.. depending on your ram use it by allocating about 80% of all your physical available memory.. (( you can find out how much available physical memory you have by checking task manager))  you can still run anything you want as it tests and it will find any errors.. if there are errors reboot and loosen your timings some.. if it shuts down cold and no errors come up it prety much just means you dont have enough voltage to consistently supply the level of overclock to the cpu core,  just apply one more step in voltage and it should be fine as long as you were able to boot and run both memtests at full ( whatever full is for your system) and open ati tool all that.. if you have over like 1024 memory you have to run 2 memtest at the same time.. so if you have 2048 = 2 gig memory.. run two of them with about 700mb for each one.. then run some programs to see if you get errors.. Rule of thumb with memtest: you wont find this info anywhere else...  if you can run memtes at full capacity ( 900mb in one and all available memory in the other) and you can open ati-tool with only a fair amount of lag withouth it booting you out then you are safe to let it test for an hour.. if it shuts down when you load ati-tool while at full capacity you need to up your volatage a bit.. this is something I found really works for memtest that i havent seen anything about anywhere, but i have used it alot lately and have become very good at making it stress my system for inconsistencies. so it's like this.. run 2 memtests maxed out.. 900 mb one and all available memory in the other if you have 2 gig.. if one gig just all available memory in one.. then open ati-tool and let it idle for a bit check the frame rates.. if they are extremely low.. like 20-30ish then odds are it's not enough power and  in about 20 minutes the system will shut down once the memtest gets a bit more demanding.  up the voltage until the frames seem a little higher and more stable.. also with the memtest counter for percentage completed. if it is running very very slow.. ( it should have about 1 tick per second or close to it.. if its alot less than that then odds are in about 20-30 mins your going to shut down again.. don't worry about the hard shut downs.. after you find a stable setting that runs memtest for at least an hour then you know your stable.. i run itovernight though at near full capacity because sometimes things just don't pop up and i like to know im 100% stable... well i hope this helps lol. it should.. if you do these steps you should "easily" break the 10k fps mark in 3d mark 06. you should hit like 1200 or so i'd say if you go to about 3.4 ghz on the cpu core.. also download intel tat tool to use for monitoring your "true digital temperature on both cores" dont worry if you spike a bit high as long as you intend to get sufficient cooling soon.. safe ranges for the e660 are unknown to me but i do know the normal temp for the cpu at full load should not really exceed 60c  intel says 65 is warm 70 is hot.. so a 65 spike at max on a one time fluke is ok as long as you get cooling soon.. you want to run at full load belowe 60c all in all..60c and below allows the cpu to operate more smoothly and reliably.. and of course the high temps can just fry you lol..

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/392/mirrors.php

ps up your cpu overclock to at least 3.2 ghz.. you have a 6600 should be no problem for you as long as you have just decent cooling ( some decent fans )  at 3.2 ghz you should require somewhere around 1.4 volts.. im not sure exactly.. dont be scared if you shut down on reboot due to insufficient voltage or even if you get the message "load last known good configuration" it happens, no biggie.. that happens when you dont have enough voltage to laod windows but you get to the windows load screen and it boots you out.. just means you need more voltage.. you can get 3.2 ghz easy, easy easy easy.. i have 3.2 on a e6400.. trust me u can get 3.2 on a 6600 much easier lol. you can get 3.4 like i got 3.2.. sorry it took me a bit to respond.. i was on lunch break.. 

also your psu is kinda low power.. it may not supply sufficient constant and stable voltage for this card.. idk.. i run a 700 w ocz..  things got more cables than... idk, something with alot of cables..lol.. but it's beter to have and not need than need and not have ya know 

VERY IMPORTANT NOTE: after you have done all of this and found your true and stable point you want to run at.. "save those settings in bios for one" and schedule a check disk to run on rebooting your system to restore any file problems booting down may of started to cause. it takes a while to do a check disk so you have to be patient.. like 2 hours patient if your lucky..lol..
you run a check dick like this.. ( open "my computer" go to your hard drive, right clik it, go to properties, go to tools, go to scan disc for errors now.. messages will come up saying it will do it on reboot, just say yes or ok to everything and reboot) your good to go after that..  good luck


----------



## ADV4NCED (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey last night I oced the cpu to 2.93Ghz. I ran orthos and opened everest ultimate 3.80 beta to check temps, a reviewer said this application gives readings close to actual in bios. After just 5 mins of stress test on cpu, my temps rose to 60 degrees in Everest! (So were they like 65 degrees in the bios??) 

After seeing that I decided to wait until I get a case fan and a new cpu cooler.  The Tuniq cooler is really good air cooling right?

Oh ya, I also oced my 8800gts to 620/960 and I benchmarked with 3D Mark06.

My score was 10329   

I'm just gonna wait until I get my better cooling (next week sometime) and then I can carry on with my oc


----------



## D007 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok I had to lower my core clock on the 8800 gts 320 to like 620 here after a while.. I started at 660 but it  seems as the card heats up it gets less and less able to run that core speed. 620 seems to run for hours on end though and seems safe to me.


----------

